# Haircut help, please? :D



## Pweeyah (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, everyone! I'm new here (I just joined 2 seconds ago 




), so I thought I would introduce myself and also - if possible - gain some feedback and help as to  what haircut you all think I should get =] My name is Priya by the way, and I'm 16 =]

My hair is naturally curly/wavy and, as I'm just under 5'0", I'm not sure if my hair at the moment weighs me down or not! I'm not allowed to cut it short, (mother's orders 



), so 1-2 inches would be the maximum length cut off. Any suggestions are welcome ^-^

OH! Also, my fringe is growing out because my hair grows very fast, and I was wondering whether I should stick with side fringes like I already have OR try a full fringe? 

Thank you!

Here are some pictures, these were taken within the last week:

This is my natural hair:





This is when my hair is "straight" (it doesn't straighten very well!):





Thank you again! If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO, when I want some body and style without losing any length, I get graduated layers.  Its subtle and you dont have to lose any of the length at the bottom.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would try the full fringe I think it would look awesome on you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 16, 2011)

It's too bad that your mom won't let you cut your hair shorter - you'd look fabulous with short hair!

Sounds like you are limited to trims...

A full blunt bang would like great, plus you can always brush the bangs to the side for a variation.

I agree about the layers - they will give your hair more movement and softness.

What about some blue or red highlights - or at least clip on extensions.


----------



## Pweeyah (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the nice responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Dragonfly - I don't think I'm brave enough to cut it short even if I was allowed! How short were you talking about? =] (maybe in the future when I've moved out, I can consider it! 



).

It seems like a lot of people are saying full fringe! I agree that brushing to the side can mean two styles in one, and I really like that idea!

My hair is quite thin so I was wondering what kind of layers in particular? Short layers, long layers etc? A picture reference would help a lot =]

My friend also said something about getting blue highlights, LOL! But I don't think that's suitable for school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was thinking about dying my hair a lighter brown...

Thank you again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Graduated layers means that you have shorter layers at the top and incrementally get longer as you move down the head.  Here is an example but there are many variations to it.  This will add more volume to your hair and eliminate your straight flat hair (and the frizzies too).


----------



## Pweeyah (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be taking everyone into account and mixing ideas around!

^-^


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, Kiki I like the suggestion, I agree, I think it would be beautiful on her.


----------



## Pweeyah (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you jeanarick! 

I wanted to get short layers at the top to give more volume as my hair is quite flat at the top, so I might consider getting graduated layers. =]

I'm always quite hesitant to get a lot of layers, though, as sometimes I like to plait my hair and it can be annoying when little chunks of hair stick out of it. =[!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 19, 2011)

Girl, that's what they make bobby pins and hairspray for!! hehehehehehe




 



> Originally Posted by *Pweeyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm always quite hesitant to get a lot of layers, though, as sometimes I like to plait my hair and it can be annoying when little chunks of hair stick out of it. =[!


----------



## Pweeyah (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL! That's a good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I just want things to be too easy!


----------

